# mold release



## Hammonds (Dec 4, 2018)

Will I need mold release with this mold. If so what kind?

https://www.lizardblanks.com/product-page/hanger-style-plastic-molds

Thanks!!


----------



## Tony (Dec 4, 2018)

@rocky1 might know.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 4, 2018)

They may recomend it, but as a rule HDPE or silicone molds do not require a release agent. Makes clean up a little simpler but I've never had a problem there either. I gorilla tape mine together, use mineral spirits to remove tape goo and the resin that's stuck usually comes off pretty easy.

If a blank should stick in the mold, disassemble the mold to remove. I usually tip them over and smack them on the counter a time or two gently, if they don't pop loose, smacking then harder usually results in broken cast.


----------



## Hammonds (Dec 4, 2018)

Thank You for your advice!!


----------



## Tony (Dec 4, 2018)

If you're interested in making your own molds I've got the material. Tony


----------



## Hammonds (Dec 4, 2018)

I would love some, What do you have? I bought one to see what it was all about.


----------



## The100road (Dec 4, 2018)

I use the lizard blank molds. I am very happy with them and Jared is a great guy that I like to support. You do not need mold release but it does help. Sometime they are a little difficult to remove but with a little persistence you’ll get the blank out.


----------



## Hammonds (Dec 4, 2018)

Would it be any easier with mold release?


----------



## Hammonds (Dec 4, 2018)

The100road said:


> I use the lizard blank molds. I am very happy with them and Jared is a great guy that I like to support. You do not need mold release but it does help. Sometime they are a little difficult to remove but with a little persistence you’ll get the blank out.



Have you used the one with the center rod? what type of drill bit do us use to drill the alumilite?


----------



## Tony (Dec 4, 2018)

Hammonds said:


> I would love some, What do you have? I bought one to see what it was all about.



I can cut to any size or send you bigger pieces and you cut your own if you want.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hammonds (Dec 4, 2018)

How thick is the material you are using? my molds will be for duck call blanks, The mold I bought is 1.75x1.75x6. How much for a couple molds worth cut?


----------



## Tony (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm at work right now, I'll get with you later on today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The100road (Dec 4, 2018)

I have not used the mold with the center rod.


----------



## The100road (Dec 4, 2018)

Mold release does make it easier but is not necessary

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MNTurner (Dec 4, 2018)

Just a caution (from experience), there's one type of mold where you do need it and it's the pink silicone molds from ptownsubbie and still only if you are using epoxy resin as opposed to PR or Alumilite.

That said, you're going the right direction with HDPE. You can use hot glue to hold your wood for hybrid casts, you don't need a mold release (but it helps), and it lasts a long long time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 4, 2018)

The Tony Guy said:


> I don't cast so I've never used this material in molds. I use it in my day job,we make cutting boards for restaurants with it. I sent some to Rocky so I thought I would see if he's used it. My stuff is 1/2" thick.



Don't know how that got in PM to me.  I assume the little feller was confused when he posted it. Probably more confused wondering where it went! 

Have used the stuff Tony sent me for a mold or two, most of my more common molds I already had constructed out of Wally World HDPE cutting boards. The Wally World cuttings board stuff typically has a little surface texture, and I've never had a lot of trouble getting blanks out of the mold, but I tape mine together and typically cut the tape on one end so I can pop it loose on all sides. Stuff Tony sent is slick, no texture at all, so removing blanks is easier yet. At 1/2" thick you have plenty of width to work with if you want to screw them together. I don't because I know somewhere in time that's going to render them useless as screw holes wear or strip out. Tape goo doesn't cause any detriment over the long haul. 

If you try the tape routine, just go for the Gorilla Tape right off, I tried several brands of Duct Tape, and the adhesive simply isn't up to the task. Without fail resin caused the adhesive to give up and molds leaked with Duct Tape. Kinda time consuming when you first start taping them, but once you get into the routine it goes pretty quick. I use 3" around the bottom and 1 1/2" on the corners and sides, double all joints so it doesn't leak if it does seep into the adhesive and cause it to turn loose. Have at times poured up to 3-4 pours on a tape job, simply replacing tape on the one end cut loose.


----------



## Tony (Dec 4, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Don't know how that got in PM to me.  I assume the little feller was confused when he posted it. Probably more confused wondering where it went!
> 
> Have used the stuff Tony sent me for a mold or two, most of my more common molds I already had constructed out of Wally World HDPE cutting boards. The Wally World cuttings board stuff typically has a little surface texture, and I've never had a lot of trouble getting blanks out of the mold, but I tape mine together and typically cut the tape on one end so I can pop it loose on all sides. Stuff Tony sent is slick, no texture at all, so removing blanks is easier yet. At 1/2" thick you have plenty of width to work with if you want to screw them together. I don't because I know somewhere in time that's going to render them useless as screw holes wear or strip out. Tape goo doesn't cause any detriment over the long haul.
> 
> If you try the tape routine, just go for the Gorilla Tape right off, I tried several brands of Duct Tape, and the adhesive simply isn't up to the task. Without fail resin caused the adhesive to give up and molds leaked with Duct Tape. Kinda time consuming when you first start taping them, but once you get into the routine it goes pretty quick. I use 3" around the bottom and 1 1/2" on the corners and sides, double all joints so it doesn't leak if it does seep into the adhesive and cause it to turn loose. Have at times poured up to 3-4 pours on a tape job, simply replacing tape on the one end cut loose.



I intentionally included you in the PM Rock!


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 4, 2018)

OH!! OK!!


----------



## The100road (Dec 4, 2018)

@Tony id be interested In a cost on some of that 1/2” non texture HDPE as well.


----------



## Tony (Dec 4, 2018)

The100road said:


> @Tony id be interested In a cost on some of that 1/2” non texture HDPE as well.



Sent you a PM Stan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Casey Botts (Dec 4, 2018)

[COLOR=#0066cc][QUOTE="The100road, post: 507677, member: 4734"]id be interested In a cost on some of that 1/2” non texture HDPE as well.[/QUOTE]
I bought a 4X8X3/4 sheet last winter. It cost me about $300. Since then one of my duck hunting buddies, who makes skid plates for tow motors and other things, has been giving me alot of useable scraps. I would be happy to help you out if you would like. I still have a large piece of the 3/4" HDPE sheet. It is probably 3X4 or so. I like duck calls. we could probably make a deal if that interests you. If it doesn't I would still be willing to help you out.[/COLOR]

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 3, 2019)

Tony said:


> Sent you a PM Stan.



@Tony im hoping to finish this one up tonight from the HDPE you sent. Will make a 3x3x7 Peppermill blank. Still need to cut 2 sides down about 1/2” and then screw it all together. Wish me luck!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Jan 3, 2019)

The100road said:


> @Tony im hoping to finish this one up tonight from the HDPE you sent. Will make a 3x3x7 Peppermill blank. Still need to cut 2 sides down about 1/2” and then screw it all together. Wish me luck!
> 
> View attachment 158114



That's awesome Stan! I plan to make some peppermills this year, hopefully this will work out and we can all benefit from it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## The100road (Jan 3, 2019)

Tony said:


> That's awesome Stan! I plan to make some peppermills this year, hopefully this will work out and we can all benefit from it!



Sounds like a plan to me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The100road (Jan 3, 2019)

@Tony 
First run will be tomorrow! I hope it doesn’t leak.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 3, 2019)

hot glue along the seams for sealing. They'll pop loose when done

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Jan 4, 2019)

Well????


----------



## The100road (Jan 4, 2019)

Haha. Took it out of the pot this morning. It did leak a little bit nothing that I don’t think can be fixed. 

I’ll post pictures tonight when I get home and get it cleaned up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

